# Mac Pro 2009 Carte Graphique



## ToCo (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un Mac Pro début 2009 avec

Système : OSX 10.9.5
Processeur :  2 x 2,26 GHZ Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Ram : 12Go de Ram
Carte Graphique : ATI Radeon HD 4870 512Mo

Je bosse essentiellement avec mon Mac Pro (joue très rarement). Je fais du montage, animation, bosse avec la suite Adobe et Cinema 4D.

Je cherche à changer ma carte graphique, car Resolve (https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/products/davinciresolve) ne passe pas sur mon Mac car ma carte graphique n'est pas assez costaux. 

Je souhaiterai donc changer ma carte graphique, sans avoir à la flasher car je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine de flash et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de me prendre la tête à triffouiller tout ça .

Auriez-vous des pistes sur des cartes graphique compatible avec mon système ? Je suis avec la version OSX 10.9.5 (si il faut j'upgraderai ma version d'OSX).

Merci à tous !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Les modèles ATI RAdeon 5770 et 5870 vendus par Apple ne nécessitent aucun flashage. Ils sont (ou étaient ?) un peu chers.
Un long fil sur les cartes graphiques des MacPro.


----------



## ToCo (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien.

En lisant d'autre forum sur le site j'ai trouvé le lien Speedermac http://www.ebay.fr/sch/speedermac/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
Il y a des cartes graphique directement flashé, en revanche quand on parle de Mac 3.1, 4.1, 5.1, cela fait référence à quoi exactement ?
A l'année du mac ? Mac 4.1 c'est un mac de 2009 ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Mic-M4c (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour.

Télécharge Mactracker : c'est une application gratuite répertoriant tous les materiels Apple. Tu sauras précisément quelle référence a ton Mac Pro early 2009 : il n'y en a qu'un et c'est effectivement le 4,1.

Ensuite les deux cartes les plus puissantes nativement supportées par Mac OS X depuis plusieurs années sont les NVIDIA GTX680 et la AMD R9 280X.
j'ai acheté R9 280X chez speedermac il y a un an et je n'ai aucun problème avec cette carte puissante. Elle est certes flashée mais une fois flashée (par le vendeur speedermac), Mac OS X la reconnait sans nécessité d'installer de drivers supplémentaires. je crois que c'est la même chose pour la GTX680.

En revanche la carte actuellement la plus puissante pour les Mac Pro est la NVIDIA GTX980, qui n'est pas supportée nativement par 10.10 ni 10.11. tu dois obligatoirement installer des drivers Nvidia particuliers que tu trouves facilement sur Internet et qui sont régulièrement mis à jour en fonction des nouvelles versions du système. A défaut d'acheter cette carte chez MacVidCars, tu n'auras pas le bootscreen ce qui est quand même problématique je trouve.

Outre la nécessité de plus de puissance graphique dues aux exigences d'internet, des applications vidéo 3D et 2D et des jeux, l'intérêt aujourd'hui d'ugrader sa carte graphique est surtout de pouvoir supporter de nouveaux écrans compatibles 4K et 5K.

Sly t'a mis en lien un des meilleurs fils en français du Net sur le sujet !


----------



## ToCo (30 Novembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Télécharge Mactracker : c'est une application gratuite répertoriant tous les materiels Apple. Tu sauras précisément quelle référence a ton Mac Pro early 2009 : il n'y en a qu'un et c'est effectivement le 4,1.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour, merci pour les explications concernant le 4.1.

Idealement je préférerai une Nvidia, tout simplement parce que After Effects, Da Vinci Resolve fonctionne avec CUDA et permette une accélération des rendus. AMD n'a pas ce petit plus malheureusement.

Je pense donc me tourner chez Nvidia, car mon but principal est de faire tourner Da Vinci Resolve, mon deuxème but est d'accelerer mes rendus et export vidéo (premiere pro, after effects, Cinema 4D).

Que pensez-vous de ces deux cartes graphique :

*Geforce GTX 680 2GB* : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GeForce-GTX-...709208?hash=item3d0984e458:g:P34AAOSwlV9WT2jd
*Geforce GTX 680 MSI 2GB* : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GeForce-GTX-...234761?hash=item3d097da709:g:b10AAOSwT4lWTvA-
*Geforce GTX 680 4GB *: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Nvidia-GeFor...679696?hash=item3ab62065d0:g:GIEAAOSw~bFWGPDD

Je ne comprend en revanche pas la difference entre la GEforce GTX 680 2GB et la Geforce GTX 680 MSI 2GB, à quoi correspond le MSI ? 

Que veux-tu dire par Bootscreen ? désolé mais je ne vois pas trop ce que c'est :-/

Par ailleurs je dispose de 2 écrans 24 pouces qui se branche en HDMI et DVI.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Mic-M4c (30 Novembre 2015)

1) Les* cartes GTX680* que tu cites sont d'excellentes cartes et Speedermac est très fiable. Appelle-le avant si tu veux discuter pour avoir des précisions en fonction de tes besoins.
Attention : lis bien les caractéristiques car une des GTX680 que tu cites occupe 3 Slots (1,2,3) !!!

2) *MSI* : c'est simplement une marque (fabriquant) qui vend des cartes avec processeur Nvidia ou AMD : Gigabyte, Asus, *MSI*, NVIDIA, AMD, GainWard, EVGA, Saphire…
Dans ta référence, n'en tiens pas compte, sauf si tu veux une marque précise.

3) *BoostScreen* : c'est l'écran gris affichant les différents disques bootables qui apparaît lorsque tu appuies longtemps sur la *touche ALT* juste après le BONG de démarrage du Mac.






Image source : http://www.digitalcitizen.life


----------



## ToCo (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour Mic-M4c,

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour tes réponses qui m'aident dans mon choix, c'est clair et précis merci !

Oui j'ai lu pour  la Nvidia680 4GB que 3 slots étaient utilisés, il écrit : "ENCOMBREMENT TRIPLE SLOT ( le Slot 2 du Mac Pro n'est pas utilisable )"

Quand je regarde derrière mon Mac Pro j'ai un slot justement ou il y a une grille, cela se positionne de la façon suivant :

Baie (de tout en haut à tout en bas) :
- Fermer
- Fermer
- Fermer
- Grille
- Slot ou il y a actuellement ma carte graphique (ou je peux brancher mes 2 écrans)

Si je comprend bien ce qu'il veut dire quand il dit "slot 2 n'est pas utilisable", c'est que cela correspond à celui ou il y a la grille ? 

J'aimerai prendre justement la 680 4GB, quitte à changer autant changer pour de bon.

Je pense entrer en relation avec lui très prochainement.


----------



## Mic-M4c (1 Décembre 2015)

Ton Mac ressemble à ça :
*




*
Un Slot est un emplacement PCI noir, avec une fente tout du long sur ta carte mère. Regarde *ici*, tu comprendras.
*
Les emplacements (lignes) partent du bas (#1) vers le haut (#4)*

Le Slot #1 occupe physiquement 2 lignes (les 2 premières en partant du bas), c'est prévu comme ça sur la carte mère, car c'est généralement là qu'on met l'épaisse carte graphique
Le Slot #2 est situé à la 3e ligne en partant du bas.
Le Slot #3 est situé à la 4e ligne en partant du bas.
Le Slot #4 est situé à la 5e ligne en partant du bas.

Concernant la carte GTX680 qui occupe 3 slots :
— soit elle est installé en Slot #1 et 3 lignes sont occupées => le Slot#2 ne sera donc pas utilisable.
— soit elle est installée en Slot #2 et les Slots #2, #3 et #4 sont occupés par ta carte => mauvaise idée donc.

il faut que tu mettes ta carte en Slot #1, selon moi.


----------



## ToCo (1 Décembre 2015)

Merci de nouveau Mic-M4c ! 

Je comprend mieux, je pars aussi dans l'idée de l'installé en Slot 1.

Le fait que le slot 2 sera inutilisable ne me gène pas car je n'ai rien de toute façon à y mettre en plus donc autant que la carte graphique prenne de la place sur celui-ci en plus si ça peut me permettre d'avoir une carte graphique avec 4GB.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes tes explications très clair, je vais pouvoir acquérir cette carte graphique et ainsi bosser sur DaVinci Resolve (grand kiff !), et accélérer mes rendus en vidéo !

Content d'avoir pu échanger avec toi Mic-M4c, merci merci merci et merci !!!


----------



## Fogi (1 Décembre 2015)

Le Mac Pro "Early 2009" ou 4.1 permet en outre un upgrade assez conséquent. Tu peux le transformer facilement en 5.1 en changeant très facilement le firmware.
Il acceptera de la RAM tournant à 1333 Mhz au lieu des 1066 Mhz d'origine. Tu peux changer les processeurs pour des Xeon 6 cores à 3,33 Mhz voire des 3,46 Mhz. Ajoute à cela une bonne carte SSD et tu auras vraiment une autre machine. Bien sûr cela a un coût, surtout sur un bi-processeur...
Dans un premier temps tu pourrais monter la quantité de RAM, tu bosserais plus confortablement. 
Deux options : ajouter à ce que tu as déjà (économique, mais ça limite) ou remplacer par deux kits de 12 Go ou plus (2x 3 barrettes de 4 Go certifiées 1333 Mhz)
Il y a des fils qui parlent de tout ça ... Par exemple :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/faut-il-injecter-de-largent-dans-un-mac-pro-4-1.1268690/


----------



## Mic-M4c (1 Décembre 2015)

*@Fogi* :
à propos d'upgrade de processeur (dans mon cas), j'ai l'impression que de passer d'un 6-Core 3,33GHz à un 6-Core 3.46GHz Xeon X5690 (2010 System) ne m'apporterait pas grand chose ?
T'en penses quoi stp ?


----------



## Fogi (1 Décembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> *@Fogi* :
> à propos d'upgrade de processeur (dans mon cas), j'ai l'impression que de passer d'un 6-Core 3,33GHz à un 6-Core 3.46GHz Xeon X5690 (2010 System) ne m'apporterait pas grand chose ?
> T'en penses quoi stp ?


Effectivement, tu n'obtiendrais rien de spectaculaire, les benchs sont un poil plus élevés sur le papier, mais dans la vraie vie, à mon avis ça ne vaut pas la dépense supplémentaire à moins de trouver la perle rare et revendre le tien un bon prix ... 
Quand j'ai voulu changer mon 4 cores W3580 à 3,33 Mhz, je me suis fixé sur le W3690. Tant qu'à faire, autant avoir le plus gros.  J'ai patienté un peu que les prix baissent, puis je l'ai trouvé aux USA sur la Baie en faisant une offre directe. Douane et envoi compris, il était du coup moins cher que le W3680 en Europe. J'ai sauté le pas, mais si j'avais trouvé entre temps un aussi bon coup pour un W3680, je n'aurais pas hésité.


----------

